# Spanish TV - new channels available



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have Spanish TDT there are some new free channels available, like Sexta 3 (movies), Metropolitan and Marca. Some parts of the country have had them since last year. To see what´s available in you area visit TDT canales television tv digital terrestre multiplexores receptores MHP EPG mux premium

Just re-run your auto-tune programme to pick them up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> If you have Spanish TDT there are some new free channels available, like Sexta 3 (movies), Metropolitan and Marca. Some parts of the country have had them since last year. To see what´s available in you area visit TDT canales television tv digital terrestre multiplexores receptores MHP EPG mux premium
> 
> Just re-run your auto-tune programme to pick them up.


:clap2:

when my dad has gone to bed & I can switch the tele back to Spanish I shall do just that!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure people realise how many programmes are available now in their native English (to access this, just adjust the language setting in the set-up options). We watch everything from NCIS and House to the Simpsons and Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, as well as lots of decent movies. 

There are some excellent Spanish programmes too, especially on La 2 and Cuatro. No satellite dishes, no Sky boxes, no interrupted signals due to bad weather or solar flares ... and it's by far the best way to improve your Spanish!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm not sure people realise how many programmes are available now in their native English (to access this, just adjust the language setting in the set-up options). We watch everything from NCIS and House to the Simpsons and Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, as well as lots of decent movies.
> 
> There are some excellent Spanish programmes too, especially on La 2 and Cuatro. No satellite dishes, no Sky boxes, no interrupted signals due to bad weather or solar flares ... and it's by far the best way to improve your Spanish!


oh yes - we know - we used to watch all of those too - in English when the OH is here & in Spanish when he isn't

but dad wants Corrie, Emmerdale & Arsenal


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> oh yes - we know - we used to watch all of those too - in English when the OH is here & in Spanish when he isn't
> 
> but dad wants Corrie, Emmerdale & Arsenal


Oh dear, I wouldn't want to be in the same house as an Arsenal supporter right now ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> No satellite dishes, no Sky boxes, no interrupted signals due to bad weather or solar flares ... and it's by far the best way to improve your Spanish!


Unfortunately we get that here on Spanish tdt. At least before when there was bad weather you could watch spanish tv ,now they're on digital as well you lose channels, pixellation, break-up. All the neighbours have the same problem as well !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately we get that here on Spanish tdt. At least before when there was bad weather you could watch spanish tv ,now they're on digital as well you lose channels, pixellation, break-up. All the neighbours have the same problem as well !


We used to, but last year they put up a new booster about 10 miles away and now it's fine. Keep nagging them!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> no interrupted signals due to bad weather or solar flares


Just problems with reception due to the frequencies and humidity that affected many areas TDT reception last summer...although some areas affected had new "repeaters" installed, and hopefully when the channels move lower down the frequency range they will be affetced less by the humidity. 

And the next phase will start soon, as they shift all the channels from channels 66,67,68,69 to lower down the frequency range, so they can sell off 66,67,68,69 to phone companies...which will mean more expense to communities if they were just given extra individual modules for specific frequencies, rather than a programmable TDT distribution systems.....new frequencies = more modules...or a few minutes with the programmable unit...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh dear, I wouldn't want to be in the same house as an Arsenal supporter right now ...


well they do seem to be on tele a lot at the moment............

I know they lost to Barcelona the other day cos dd1 takes great pleasure in winding him up that she's a Barca fan (actually she supports Valencia)

& apparently they are playing again tomorrow - something important

we might just not have that channel though


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

retuning added another 10 channels, but I can't get la sexta-2. Is it on yet?

guessing that "data test" channels 1,2,3,4 will be something more interesting than horoscopes and yoigo adverts soon


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> retuning added another 10 channels, but I can't get la sexta-2. Is it on yet?
> 
> guessing that "data test" channels 1,2,3,4 will be something more interesting than horoscopes and yoigo adverts soon


10 more ! Before we went 'digital' i used to have 27 channels . Now all we get is 19 &some of them are encrypted . :nono:


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

la sexta 2 and 3 have been available for at last a month or so...but it my not be available on all transmitters / repeaters, and if you are on a community using frequency modules, you may not have the module installed for that frequency.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> retuning added another 10 channels, but I can't get la sexta-2. Is it on yet?
> 
> guessing that "data test" channels 1,2,3,4 will be something more interesting than horoscopes and yoigo adverts soon


Yes, we´ve got Sexta 2. Programacion TDT hoy en La Sexta 2

Haven´t bothered with the data test channels!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sat said:


> la sexta 2 and 3 have been available for at last a month or so...but it my not be available on all transmitters / repeaters, and if you are on a community using frequency modules, you may not have the module installed for that frequency.


we do get la sexta-3 but not 2 AXN and another two channels are encrypted.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We've recently discovered Sexta 3 and it looks quite interesting. There have been 2 Clint films on over the weekend at least.
I've just seen Legends of the Fall with Anthony Hopkins and, more importantly, Brad Pitt on TeleMadrid in English. Beautiful film.
Alcalaina is right, you'll find most of the films, series,many nature programmes etc are in original version and that version is usually English. If you're not pining for any thing special in English there's plenty to watch on the Spanish channels, plus the occasional Spanish programme for you practice with!


----------

